# TriTip Jerky - Rookie Run



## hagisan (Feb 22, 2014)

I was given some tritip and it's been marinated with a teriyaki/hoisen sauce, coffee and spices and was vacuum packed frozen.  The pack contains 3 pieces and I was planning on using 2 for the jerky.  After doing some searching and reading here, I did not find many folks using this meat for jerky.

Wife got me meat slicer as an early b-day gift so I won't have to hack it with a knife.  I have some questions.

Do I slice the meat against or with the grain?  I am thinking of going with 1/4" thickness.  The meat has been thawed.

Plan is to put it in the smokehouse until the i/t hits 170 with using the amns with propane assist and then lower the temp to finish.

Any comments and input are welcome.













WP_20140109_001.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Feb 22, 2014






Thanks in advance!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2014)

There's a butcher that sells tri tip jerky online. They cure it whole then smoke. Should be good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2014)

As for the cutting it kind of depends how you like your jerky. With the grain will be chewier. Against the grain will be more tender.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 22, 2014)

I  run the smoker at about 145° the in tire time. I always use cured meat. You can cut it ether way depending on if you want it more chewy (with the grain for chewy) I go acroos the grain most of the time. some times I go 1/4 grain. Tri tip will make good jerky. However it also makes good reverse sear. The get a cheaper roast for jerky. Round or bottom.

Remember to post a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 25, 2014)

Never messed with any trip tip but should work. Just make sure it dont have much if any fat on it. I do the heat thing just the opposite of what is mentioned which is smoke dehydrate at around 140 or less with a fan assist till it turns itself into jerky..which the last few runs seem to take around 11 hrs. Since I use an electric heating element in a fairly large pit my rig dont have much high temp producing properties in that configuration. To finish I wrap the strips in a single bundle in foil and stick in the house oven at 275 till the internal of the packet hits 160 to attempt to kill any latent bugs which have survived the cold smoke session.  That step usually takes about 2 hrs. I hate to give anybody e coli. Reversing the procedure might work as well...just never tried it. Keep us posted on how it works out.


----------

